# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  10 mogelijke oorzaken van haaruitval

## Diksy

Ofschoon genetische factoren de meest voorkomende reden is voor haaruitval zijn er ook nog andere redenen die de haaruitval kunnenveroorzaken cq bespoedigen. Hierbij 10 van die redenen.


*1. Medicijnen*

Er zijn een verrassend aantal medicijnen die als bijwerking haaruitval hebben. Lees maar eens wat bijsluiters. Gewone medicijnen die veel geslikt worden zoals: Aspirine, Vitamine supplementen, Bloedverdunners, Hoge bloeddruk medicijnen en ga zo maar door. Als je denkt dat een medicijn (mede) de oorzaak is van jouw haaruitval vraag dan aan jouw arts om een alternatief zonder die bijwerking.

*2. Operaties*

Ook chirurgie kan de oorzaak zijn van haaruitval. De hoofdoorzaak daarbij is de verdoving die wordt gebruikt. Die verdoving kan voor stress zorgen en kan de groeicyclus van het haar beïnvloeden. In het laatste geval merk je soms het haarverlies na een paar maanden. 

*3. Crash diëten*

Jouw dieet beïnvloed de gezondheid in allerlei wegen, inclusief de gezondheid van het haar. Bij een crah diëet onthoud je het lichaam de broodnodige voedingsstoffen. Vind jij jouw haar belangrijk? Stop dan met die wonderdiëten. 

*4. Strakke haarsteilen* 

Extensions, paardestaarten, braids stc. kunnen, als het haar te strak word aangetrokken, haaruitval veroorzaken. In het ergste geval ontwikkel je "_tractie alopecia"_. Dat zijn kale plekken waarbij het haar niet meer terug groeit. Alleen haartransplantatie kan dan nog helpen. 

*5. Op de hoofdhuid krabben*

Overmatig krabben op de hoofdhuid kan ook haarverlies veroorzaken. Als jouw hoofdhuid geïrriteerd is en jeukt probeer dan eens een andere shampoo en conditioner van goede kwaliteit. Als het aanhoudend blijft jeuken is de huisarts de aangewezen persoon om te helpen.

*6. Haarwassen vermijden* 

Ik ben wel eens iemand tegengekomen die dacht dat zijn haaruitval aan het wassen lag. Dus sloeg hij het haarwassen maar over.
Toen hij dan uiteindelijk toch zijn haar ging wassen zag hij veel meer haar zitten in het afvoerputje van de douche. "Zie je wel" zei hij "haarwassen is dus slecht voor je haar. Kijk maar eens naar wat er is uitgevallen." Wat hij zich niet realiseerde is dat wij ongeveer 100 haren per dag verliezen zonder kaal te worden. Dat is de normale groeicyclus van het haar._ Haargroei-haaruitval-rustfase en weer haargroei._ Als je dus je haarwassen twee maal overslaat moet je niet gek staan te kijken als je dan drie maal zoveel haar in het doucheputje terugvind.

*7. Haarverzorgings apparaten*

Bij niet alle haaruitval valt de haar in zijn gehel uit. Haarverlies kan ook worden veroorzaak door breken en beschagigen van het haar dat zich buiten de hoofdhuid bevind. Dat kan komen door te hete haardrogers, krultangen, etc. 

*8. Stress*

Er wordt nogal eens beweerd dat haaruitval door stress een mythe is. Gebleken is echter dat extreme stress en traumatische gebeurtenissen wel degelijk kunnen leiden tot haaruitval. Wel is het meestal tijdelijk maar ook hier kan de haaruitval pas na maanden alsnog toeslaan.

*9. Chemicaliën*

In haarverven, permanent vloeistoffen zitten chemicaliën die het haar kunnen uitdrogen waardoor ook beschadiging en breken van het haar kan plaatsvinden. Heb je daar last van bij wat langer haar dan is het beste om het haar eerst kort te laten knippen en daarna, zonder chemicaliën, weer te laten groeien.

*10. Anemia*

Anemia. of een yzertekort heeft als symptoon haaruitval. Met een eenvoudige bloedtest is dat aan te tonen en kan dat worden opgelost. 


Hans J.Diks Internet journalist (lid NVJ)
Website: www.haarconsument.nl 
Email: [email protected]

----------

